# A Pictorial Account of a Slide Down the Dark Side of the Slope (Warning: Large Pics)



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

First there was (RASS)










and (Boli PC)










and (Party P)


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

then there was (PLPC)










and (PSD4)










and last (monte #4)


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

One day I'm gonna make this Leap. One Day. :r Great Po rn. Thanks for sharing you big tease. :r :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn you, I'm in a weak place right now. Halt this immediately.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Great pics:tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I love cigar pics! Very nice!!


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice on the pics... That shot of the PLPCs is really neat.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Gargoyle said:


> Damn you, I'm in a weak place right now. Halt this immediately.


got a tax refund?

pretty pics, you'd be magic with some filtered light, schwing!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Love this post! What great pics!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice stuff there Tom! :tu


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Great photos of some great smokes...kinda reminds me of the slide.


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks for the replies and compliments. Im happy to send out large jpg files if anyone wants any of them. PM me with your email. my favorite is the PLPC shot.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

great photography on some of my faves!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

what no cohibo's???


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

mike32312 said:


> One day I'm gonna make this Leap. One Day. :r Great Po rn. Thanks for sharing you big tease. :r :dr :dr :dr


PM Me your addy right away and I'll give you a nudge my brother. :ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> PM Me your addy right away and I'll give you a nudge my brother. :ss


:tpd: A second nudge might help 2,give me a pm.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW!!!Nice slide.:dr:dr:dr


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Very, very nice pics. The PSD4 and PLPC shots are downright sexy. :tu:tu


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

What kind of camera did you use for these?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> PM Me your addy right away and I'll give you a nudge my brother. :ss


UH-OH you are in big touble mike.

If they send you too many I have been very curious about all this ISOM talk myself.:r

Nice pics Finfan great lookin smokes.


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

jaymz said:


> What kind of camera did you use for these?


Nikon D70 digital SLR. love it but one day plan to upgrade to the nikon D200 or D300. maybe this summer if i can stop buying smokes long enough to buy a new camera.

i have a coupla other shots with the good light (rather than the harsh flash) on my photobucket site:

http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd178/tcor13/


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awsome photos.

You have set yourself up real nice.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice pictures of some great cigars!!!!


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

thxs for the pics... nice looking smokes


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

I am very jealous. I have been really contemplating buying some isoms but have not made the jump yet, but with all the talk I hear about those rass I dunno maybe I should. Too much temptation reading posts like these.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

:dr


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Awsome pictures, what kind of camera do you have?

EDIT: Saw the answer above.


----------

